# Boxing Day/week deals?



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Who usually has the best Boxing day/week specials these days for equipment, etc?


----------



## Mido (Mar 5, 2018)

*deals*

hey Liz
not in the hobby for long but I am always on the look for deals and to save money
from my limited experience... big Al's had amazing deals on corals on Boxing Day
( got a 4 hd Aussie hammer ( soft ball size for 45$) !!!
for equipment there are really only two suppliers in Canada 
Canadian Reef Supply
J& L Aquatics both have good deals on Boxing Day and I bought from both ( plz factor in shipping )
if you have an address in the states then you can't beat Marine depot deals 
hope this helps 
M


----------



## Mido (Mar 5, 2018)

*Deals*

also forgot to mention BRS in the states and even amazon.com


----------

